# Help: Unable to open an initial console

## chip82

Salve a tutti...

Sono nuovo di questo forum e di Linux...

Sto diventando pazzo  :Very Happy:  Allora, ho compilato il Kernel linux-2.6.20 e l'ho installato, e sembrava essere andato tutto ok...

Ho editato il file grub.conf aggiungendo questa sezione, come letto da una guida...

Title=Linux Mio

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/linux      root=/dev/hda3       init=/bin/bb

L'avvio sembra andare tutto a posto finchè non compare il messaggio:

failed to execute /bin/bb. Attempting defaults...

Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel

Con il pc fisso sulla schermata, che non risponde ai comandi e i led della tastiera che lampeggiano...

Potete aiutarmi?!? Sto diventando matto!!!  :Very Happy:  Grazie in anticipo

P.S.: per favore cercate di spiegarmi quello che devo fare in maniera moooolto semplice, sono nuovo nuovo di Linux e altrimenti non riuscirei a capire

P.P.S: Aggiungo che ho compilato il kernel manualmente, senza genkernel... Magari vi può essere di aiuto nel cercare di capire il problema...

----------

## comio

ma /bin/bb su hda3 esiste? sicuro di non aver sbagliato il root device? (oppure, sei sicuro che ti serve caricare /bin/bb?).

ciao

----------

## chip82

Allora

1)     /bin/bb su hda3 esiste, ma non riesce a caricarlo

2)    non sono sicuro che mi serva caricare /bin/bb, l'ho letto su una guida per configurare Grub, ho provato anche a non mettere l'init nel Grub ma sembra che sia necessario...

Che  ci devo mettere in init ? Ho provato anche linuxrc, ovvero quello che è scritto nella sezione del kernel originale, quello installato dal live cd insomma, e non va lo stesso

----------

## comio

 *chip82 wrote:*   

> Allora
> 
> 1)     /bin/bb su hda3 esiste, ma non riesce a caricarlo
> 
> 2)    non sono sicuro che mi serva caricare /bin/bb, l'ho letto su una guida per configurare Grub, ho provato anche a non mettere l'init nel Grub ma sembra che sia necessario...
> ...

 

dipende come hai compilato... hai fatto un initrd? la palla di cristallo è rotta... ciao

----------

## chip82

ecco, l'initrd non l'ho fatto... avevo il sentore che dovessi farlo... ma non so come si fa  :Very Happy:  scusate per i pochi dati che vi ho fornito, ma mi rimane un po' difficile postarli qui perchè posto da windows, quello mi funziona bene per fortuna...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *chip82 wrote:*   

> ecco, l'initrd non l'ho fatto... avevo il sentore che dovessi farlo... ma non so come si fa  scusate per i pochi dati che vi ho fornito, ma mi rimane un po' difficile postarli qui perchè posto da windows, quello mi funziona bene per fortuna... 

 

in generale, quando si cambia kernel è bene comunque mantenere quello vecchio per un po'... non si sa mai  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## chip82

il vecchio l'ho mantenuto... ma come si fa l'initrd???

----------

## djinnZ

 *chip82 wrote:*   

> il vecchio l'ho mantenuto... ma come si fa l'initrd???

 

usa genkernel, disabilita mrpoper e clean ed abilita il menuconfig di default nell'apposito genkernel.conf, e lancialo con l'opzione all o initrd.

è la via più facile.

----------

## chip82

Ma con genkernel quali opzioni del kernel vengono abilitate? me le fa scegliere lo stesso o abilita alcune opzioni di default? devo saperlo perchè devo configurare il modem usb per l'adsl...

----------

## Scen

genkernel abilita di default un certo numero di opzioni solitamente ottimali per la maggior parte degli utenti. Comunque eseguendolo con il parametro menuconfig (per avviare il menù interattivo di configurazione) puoi verificare ed eventualmente attivare manualmente il supporto al tuo modem ADSL USB  :Wink: 

----------

## chip82

allora, non avendo la rete su linux ho scaricato da winzozz l'archivio genkernel-3.4.6.tar.tar

l'ho estratto con il comando tar, e ora? come installo il pacchetto? scusate ma sono proprio nuovo di linux...

----------

## cloc3

 *chip82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'ho estratto con il comando tar

 

no, no. 

tu copialo integro nella cartella /usr/portage/distfiles e lascia fare ad emerge.

----------

